# Black eagle arrows



## nick80 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking about switching from eastons to black eagle. For you BE shooters x-impact or spartan? Mainly hunting elk and deer.


----------



## jnjburton (Feb 16, 2017)

I hunt with Spartans... They are a durable very true arrow, I have 0 complaints about them.... Haven't shot the X-Impacts so I cant give you a fair comparison.... But I dont think you will be disappointed with either....


----------



## nick80 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks and the company is in my home town so that’s a plus too


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Spartans all the way
Maybe the best arrow in the back eagle hunting line up
And there tough as nails


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

If I wanted a super skinny shafts like the x impact for hunting I would look at the deep impact


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

are they American made?


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

copperman said:


> are they American made?


Black Eagle is located in Georgia but all Carbon shafts for every brand are made in China. No such thing as American made carbon shafts.


----------



## Gladesjjj (Oct 15, 2019)

For elk, I would use Deep Impact over X Impact; Deep Impacts are heavier.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

sthrogmartin said:


> Black Eagle is located in Georgia but all Carbon shafts for every brand are made in China. No such thing as American made carbon shafts.


Wrong, Eastons are made in USA.


----------



## s watson (Jun 16, 2015)

Spartans!!


----------



## Huntertownson95 (May 24, 2020)

I have been shooting easton axis for many years and have also thought about testing the waters on the black eagles myself. Im interested in the rampage arrows being the .204 size. To me that size is the happy middle.


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

I love my X-Impacts!


----------



## BrianW67 (Dec 8, 2015)

I shoot x impacts right now and they are a durable arrow, deep impacts will be my next arrow,black eagle has made me a customer for life


----------



## SCSTUCK (May 10, 2020)

I've heard good things about BE and the deep impacts on elk, deer.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Love my spartans!


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the BE Rampages either...great all around hunting arrow and very customizable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

sthrogmartin said:


> Black Eagle is located in Georgia but all Carbon shafts for every brand are made in China. No such thing as American made carbon shafts.


Carbon Express shafts are made in Korea. Not that it makes a difference.


----------



## Staniel_Pimentelski (Apr 3, 2021)

sthrogmartin said:


> Black Eagle is located in Georgia but all Carbon shafts for every brand are made in China. No such thing as American made carbon shafts.


Easton arrows definitely have some of their stuff made in the U.S.


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

sthrogmartin said:


> Black Eagle is located in Georgia but all Carbon shafts for every brand are made in China. No such thing as American made carbon shafts.


Easton...Made in USA...and still best arrows made. Black Eagle is a solid #2 though. Making some really good stuff👍


----------



## Jonnyjuice (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been running the Black Eagle Instincts with good results. Don't like the outsert that comes with them. I've been running Ethics Archery components on them and have been happy. Haven't blown up an arrow all year with that set up.


----------

